# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  Βοηθεια για κατασκευη τροφοδοτικου 0-30v

## mantzas

Γεια χαρα σε ολους! Θα ηθελα να κατασκευασω ενα τροφοδοτικο 0-30v και επεσα πανω στο γνωστο http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje...001/index.html . Απ'οτι διαβαζω ειχε καποια προβληματα και πολλοι εχουν κανει τις μικρο αλλαγες τους. Επειδη χαθηκα λιγο με ολα αυτα τα κυκλωματα θα ηθελα αν καποιος μπορει να μου υποδειξει ενα δοκιμασμενο κυκλωμα να υλοποιησω και κατα προτιμηση σε πλακετα μονης. 
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Prezonautis

Δημήτρη δες μια αυτό http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...109#post688109 είναι ένα τροποποιημένο σχέδιο για αυτό που επισημαίνεις.

Αφου λέει ο Βαγγέλης ότι δουλεύει .-  :Smile:

----------


## mantzas

Ευχαριστω, το ειδα αλλα ψαχνω κατι με ετοιμο το σχεδιο για την πλακετα

----------


## moutoulos

Αγόρασε το τότε έτοιμο (σε μορφή κιτ)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AC-24V-to-0-...item5d53fe15bf

----------


## mantzas

Ενδιαφερον, θα μπορω μελλοντικα αν θελησω να το αναβαθμισω για περισσοτερα αμπερ ομως;

----------


## leosedf

Έτοιμο 0-30V 0-10A

----------


## mantzas

> Έτοιμο 0-30V 0-10A



Καλο κι αυτο αλλα δεν καταλαβα η τιμη τι περιλαμβανει; μονο την πλακετα;

----------


## moutoulos

> Ενδιαφερον, θα μπορω μελλοντικα αν θελησω να το αναβαθμισω για περισσοτερα αμπερ ομως;



Μέχρι ενός σημείου ναι ...
Αν και αυτά δεν τα αναβαθμίζεις "μελλοντικά". Οτι φτιάχνεις το κάνεις απο την αρχή.

----------


## leosedf

> Καλο κι αυτο αλλα δεν καταλαβα η τιμη τι περιλαμβανει; μονο την πλακετα;



Ναι, την πέρνεις πετάς τα εξαρτήματα πάνω και είσαι έτοιμος, αυτές τις μέρες ετοιμάζω κι εγώ ένα ίδιο.

----------


## moutoulos

> Καλο κι αυτο αλλα δεν καταλαβα η τιμη τι περιλαμβανει; μονο την πλακετα;



Ο Κωνσταντίνος καλά έκανε και σου επισύναψε link, με πλακέτα τροφοδοτικού  :Biggrin: , 
αλλά πιστεύω είναι δυσκολούτσικο, σαν κατασκευή για σένα (υποθέτω). 

Το καλύτερο αν σε νοιάζει και ο οικονομικός παράγοντας, είναι αυτό που σου επισύναψα
απο το eBay που είναι το ίδιο με αυτό του αρχικού link που έβαλες.

----------


## xlife

> Ο Κωνσταντίνος καλά έκανε και σου επισύναψε link, με πλακέτα τροφοδοτικού , 
> αλλά πιστεύω είναι δυσκολούτσικο, σαν κατασκευή για σένα (υποθέτω). 
> 
> Το καλύτερο αν σε νοιάζει και ο οικονομικός παράγοντας, είναι αυτό που σου επισύναψα
> απο το eBay που είναι το ίδιο με αυτό του αρχικού link που έβαλες.



Γρηγόρη θα ήταν πολύ καλό να είχες όλα τα υλικά μαζεμένα σε σακουλάκι έστω και ξεχωριστά απο την πλακέτα. Νομίζω θα ανέβαινε γενικότερα το ενδιαφέρων για τα pcb σου μιας και ειδικά σε απομακρυσμένες περιοχές τις Ελλάδας είναι πολύ δύσκολο να μαζέψει κάποιος τα απαραίτητα υλικά.

----------


## mantzas

> Ο Κωνσταντίνος καλά έκανε και σου επισύναψε link, με πλακέτα τροφοδοτικού , 
> αλλά πιστεύω είναι δυσκολούτσικο, σαν κατασκευή για σένα (υποθέτω). 
> 
> Το καλύτερο αν σε νοιάζει και ο οικονομικός παράγοντας, είναι αυτό που σου επισύναψα
> απο το eBay που είναι το ίδιο με αυτό του αρχικού link που έβαλες.




Απο ποια αποψη εννοεις δυσκολο; 
Επισης τα εξαρτηματα που θα χρειαστω εκτος του μετασχηματιστη απαιτειται κατι αλλο ιδιαιτερα ακριβο;

----------


## Garfield

Μια βελτίωση του συγκεκριμένου τροφοδοτικού που αναφέρετε στο πρώτο θέμα είναι αυτό

http://diyfan.blogspot.gr/2013/03/ad...-take-two.html

Με LM317 & LM337 για τροφοδοσία των τελεστικών.
Σκεφτόμουν και εγώ να φτιάξω το συγκεκριμένο τροφοδοτικό 
(το αρχικό, χωρίς τις αλλαγές, έχω εκτυπώσει και την πλακέτα),
αλλά δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερος χρόνος προς το παρόν.
Βέβαια έλεγα να αλλάξω τους τελεστικούς ΤL081 με τους OPA445, και έλεγα να βάλω 3 ΤΙΡ3055 για να φτάσει άνετα τα 4Α και ένα πυκνωτή 10.000μF.

----------


## mantzas

Παραγκειλα το 3Α απο banggood 12€ απο ευρωπη. Καλο θα ειναι για αρχη πιστευω.
Τωρα ψαχνω μετασχηματιστη και κουτι. 
Καμια προταση;

----------


## moutoulos

> Γρηγόρη θα ήταν πολύ καλό να είχες όλα τα υλικά μαζεμένα σε σακουλάκι έστω και ξεχωριστά απο την πλακέτα. Νομίζω θα ανέβαινε γενικότερα το ενδιαφέρων για τα pcb σου μιας και ειδικά σε απομακρυσμένες περιοχές τις Ελλάδας είναι πολύ δύσκολο να μαζέψει κάποιος τα απαραίτητα υλικά.



Κώστα δεν αντιλέγω σε αυτό που λες. Έχεις δίκιο. Εμένα όμως δεν με ενδιαφέρει η *μεταπώληση*, 
αλλά η *πώληση* σε κάτι που κάνω εγώ (πιστεύω) σχετικά καλά (PCB Board). Πέρα απο αυτό την
σημερινή εποχή, είναι αστείο να λέμε οτι δεν βρίσκουμε εξαρτήματα όταν το ίντερνετ είναι γεμάτο.





> Απο ποια αποψη εννοεις δυσκολο; 
> Επισης τα εξαρτηματα που θα χρειαστω εκτος του μετασχηματιστη απαιτειται κατι αλλο ιδιαιτερα ακριβο;



Εντάξει δεν είναι δύσκολο, απλά είναι "απαιτητικό". Είναι αστείο να πάρεις αυτή την πλακέτα και 
να το κάνεις 3Α. Αν το φτιάξεις κανονικά (10Α) εκτός απο τον μετασχηματιστή, είναι και ψύκτρα 
του ακριβή σε συνδυασμό με ένα καλό (ακριβό) κουτί ...





> Παραγκειλα το 3Α απο banggood 12€ απο ευρωπη. Καλο θα ειναι για αρχη πιστευω.
> Τωρα ψαχνω μετασχηματιστη και κουτι. 
> Καμια προταση;



Τελικά παράγγελλες αυτό που σου είπα ?. Και γιατί 12, εγώ στο πρότεινα με 11€  :Biggrin:  απο eBay.
Κουτί ?. *Να ένα στα "μέτρα" σου*.

----------


## mantzas

12 γιατι ειναι απο ευρωπη και θα ερθει πιο γρηγορα! 
Ωραιο το κουτι το κοιτουσα και γω πριν.
Για μετασηματιστη πρεπει να προσεξω κατι αλλο εκτος απ'το να ειναι 24v 5a;

----------


## moutoulos

Θες και μια ψήκτρα για το εξόδου ...

----------


## mantzas

Ψύκτρες έχω, μετασχηματιστής αυτός κάνει; 
http://www.xenophonvenieris.gr/ΗΛΕΚΤ...ετασχηματιστης

----------


## moutoulos

Οριακά ναι. Αν και πάντα προτιμώ τοροειδή.

Τουλάχιστον *αυτόν*

----------


## mantzas

Οκ, μόλις έρθουν τα πράγματα θα επανέλθω, ευχαριστώ!

----------


## leosedf

Ρε σεις!
Όταν ανοίγω διακόπτη 230V μια φορά μου έκαψε την γυάλινη ασφάλεια 5Α και την άλλη μου έριξε την ασφάλεια στον πίνακα.

Χωρίς φυσικά να έχω συνδέσει κάτι στον μετασχηματιστή (τοροειδής 600VA) απλά για να δω τα τυλίγματα. Έχει κανείς ιδέα αν μπορώ να το αποφύγω αυτό?

----------


## chip

αντίσταση ισχύος σε σειρά που στη συνέχεια (πχ σε 1sec) θα βραχυκυκλώνεται (με ρελε) με χρονικό...
ή αντίσταση σε σειρά NTC (δεν ξέρω αν είναι εύκολο να την βρεις..)

----------


## leosedf

Αντίσταση NTC 10Ω λες? Έχω ένα τσουβαλάκι από αυτές αλλά δε θυμάμαι πόσα Αμπέρ είναι.

NTC 10D-11 είναι.

----------


## chip

ναι... για δοκίμασε.... ελπίζω να μην καπνίσει....
βάλε και κάποιο προστατευτικό μπροστά την πρώτη φορά... μην δεν αντέξει και εκραγεί...
και να μας πείς και αν δούλεψε ικανοποιητικά το συγκεκριμένο...

βέβαια δεν αρκει να περάσει το πρώτο τεστ πρέπει να αντέχει και σε πλήρη φορτίο...

----------


## leosedf

3Α μήπως είναι αυτό? (έκανα edit πιο πάνω).

----------


## chip

έτσι λέει... ψηλό οριακό για τα 600VA... αλλά δε νομίζω κι εσύ να τα ζητάς τα 600VA....
αν έχει και ο μετασχηματιστής μερικά ωμ στο πρωτεύον ώστε να προστεθούν στα 10 ωμ νομίζω θα κάνεις δουλεια....

αφού έχεις τσουβάλι..  μπορείς πιστεύω να βάλεις σε σειρά δύο παράλληλα ζευγάρια (συνολικά 4 τεμάχια) για να αυξήσεις την ικανότητα για το μέγιστο ρεύμα (εφόσον είσαι εντάξυ από το θέμα να μην σου καίει ασφάλειες) χωρίς να μειωθούν τα ωμ...

----------


## leosedf

Χμ το σκέφτηκα για παράλληλα, λες να το δοκιμάσω απ' ευθείας έτσι με 4 ?

----------


## leosedf

Ενταξει. Μπαμ δεν έκανε και φαίνεται να παίζει καλά με 4.

----------


## mantzas

Ερωτηση: Θελω να βαλω και ενα οργανακι ψηφιακο απο ebay το οποιο δουλευει 4,5 - 30v. 
Τι προτεινετε;
 Να παρω μ/σ με δευτερη εξοδο στα 7 ή 12 πχ ή υπαρχει καμια αλλη λυση χρησιμοποιοντας την υπαρχουσα πλακετα;

----------


## picdev

πόσα βολτ έχεις στην ανόρθωση ? νομίζω μέχρι 30volt δεν έχει πρόβλημα , υπάρχουν και κάποια με 2 καλώδια αλλά έχουν ελάχιστη τάση τα 3volt, που μπορείς να τα βάλεις στην έξοδο

----------


## mantzas

κι αυτα που ειδα εγω εχουν ελαχιστη τα 4.5 οποτε απο 0-4.5 δεν θα δουλευουν αν τα βαλω στην εξοδο.
Στην ανορθωση εχω 24 να τους δωσω απο εκει;

----------


## mtzag

Αν παρεις αυτα
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5A-Adjustabl...-/201112721421 (το εχω παρει και δινει τα 5Α)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-24...-/251890729528 (παει και μεχρι τα 30V πειραζοντας το trimmer)

Δεν βγαινει ποιο φτηνα ?

Εδω μονο ο μ/σ κανει 25 ευρω...

----------


## mantzas

> Αν παρεις αυτα
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/5A-Adjustabl...-/201112721421 (το εχω παρει και δινει τα 5Α)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-24...-/251890729528 (παει και μεχρι τα 30V πειραζοντας το trimmer)
> 
> Δεν βγαινει ποιο φτηνα ?
> 
> Εδω μονο ο μ/σ κανει 25 ευρω...



Ναι πιο φτηνα ειναι, αλλα δε θα ζοριζεται αν του δινεις 24 και ζητας 3πχ στα 5Α;

Με τα οργανακια τι να κανω παιδια; πως να τα τροφοδοτησω;

----------


## chip

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αυτό που πρότεινε ο συμφορουμίτης mtzag είναι αυτό που δεν θα ζορίζεται με τα 3V 5Α αντίθετα μάλλον θα ζοριστεί στο να βγάλει 25V με 5Α (χωρίς σημαντική κυμμάτωση). Ενώ βέβαια το κλασικό τροφοδοτικό θα ζοριστεί πολύ για 3V 5A με είσοδο 24V.... για την ακρίβεια έχω πολλές αμφιβολίες ότι θα αντέξει το τρανζίστορ (εξαρτάται από το τρανζίστορ εξόδου το μέγεθος της ψήκτρας και την πιθανή χρήση ανεμιστήρα)

Το πρόβλημα με αυτό που προτείνεις Μάνος είναι η πιθανότητα για αυξημένο θόρυβο.... (λόγω του μάλλον φτωχού design)

----------


## Garfield

> Έτοιμο 0-30V 0-10A



Πολύ ωραία πλακέτα.
Η συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα βασίζεται σε κάποιο σχηματικό του Ελέκτορ ?? 
Γιατί βλέπω δύο LM723 και μου θυμίζει μια υλοποίηση που έχω βρει σε κάποιο περιοδικό (το έδωσε και η Veleman και ήταν πολυ αξιόπιστο).
Έχω ένα μετασχηματιστή 24V 100VA, θα μπορούσα να βάλω 3 TIP3055 και να πάρω μέχρι 4Α ???? (με αντιστάσεις 0.22Ω στα 5W θα είναι καλά)
Σκεφτόμουν να φτιάξω αυτό:
http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje...001/index.html
Αλλά δεν το βλέπω και πολύ αξιόπιστο, οπότε μου φάνηκε καλή η αγορά της πλακέτας και πιο δοκιμασμένη και αξιόπιστη λύση.

----------


## mantzas

Ηρθε το κιτ, πηρα και μ/σ και ολα καλα δουλευει. Την πρωτη φορα καηκε το ενα ολοκληρωμενο χωρις να καταλαβω γιατι, μαλλον βραχυκυκλωσα τα ποτενσιομετρα οπως τα κρατουσα, το αλλαξα και οκ.
Αλλα ρε παιδια αν κλεισω το ποτενσιομετρο των αμπερ μου καιει την r17, ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο;

----------


## mantzas

Και δυο φωτο:










free photo upload

----------


## sotron1

Τελικά πόσο σου κόστισαν όλα μαζί τα υλικά ;

----------


## mantzas

Προς το παρον 10 το κιτ και 25 ο μ/σ

----------


## minas1000

Ωραία η χαρά της κατασκευής αλλά 35 + κουτί,ψύκτρα,οργανάκια,κουμπάκια κτλ. θα φτάσει και θα ξεπεράσει αυτό... http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-DIGITAL-...item5d57458c56

----------


## mantzas

Σωστο κι αυτο, δεν πειραζει ομως να χουμε τιποτα να ασχολουμαστε.

Τωρα θα μου πει καποιος γιατι καιει την R17 33Ω οταν το ποτ. της εντασης ειναι κλειστο;;
schem.gif

----------


## mantzas

Απανταω στον εαυτο μου οτι πρεπει η r17 να γινει 68Ω. Το λεει στο φορουμ τους.
Επισης να πω για οποιον ενδιαφερεται οτι στην πλακετα υπαρχει και 7824 με εξοδο για ανεμιστηρα, οποτε μπορουν να τροφοδοτηθουν απο κει και τα οργανα.
Επισης τι ψυκτρα χρειαζεται το τρανζιστορ; Απο επεξεργαστη σταθερου με ανεμιστηρα κανει ή ειναι υπερβολη;

----------


## chip

μεγάλη ψύκτρα!!! 90W κατανάλωση είχαν οι παλαιοί prescot (κάποιοι πήγαιναν και κάπου στα 120w). οπότε αν είναι από παλαιό επεξεργαστή ίσως να είναι σχετικά καλά (μαζί με τον ανεμιστήρα) αν είναι από σύγχρονο μάλλον μικρή την βλέπω....

----------


## mantzas

Απο pentium4 ειναι
 βαλε κανα λινκ αν μπορεις τι ψυκτρα χρειαζομαι;

----------


## chip

λοιπόν... 30Vx3A=90W απώλειες....
αν έχουμε ψυκτρα 0,6Κ/W θα έχουμε 90x0,6=54Κ άνοδο θερμοκρασίας στην ψύκτρα (δηλαδή με θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος 25C θα φτάσει 79C) όμως το τρανζίστορ θα έχει ποιο υψηλή θερμοκρασία στο εσωτερικό του λόγω θερμικής αντίστασης στην επαφή με την ψύκτρα αλλά και στο εσωτερικό του... άρα καλό θα ήταν και μία βοήθεια με ανεμιστήρα... (ή ακόμα ποιο μεγάλη ψύκτρα)
κι εδώ είναι ένα παράδειγμα ψύκτρας
http://www.fischerelektronik.de/web_...5_/index.xhtml
και μιλάμε για το μεγαλύτερο μήκος ψύκτρας στα 200mm!!!

οπότε καλύτερα να αρχίσεις την ψύκτρα του pentium 4

----------


## mantzas

Σωραιος!

----------


## mantzas

Μου καηκε το 2sd1047. To q4 στο σχημα παραπανω.
Γνωριζετε αν μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω καποιο αλλο τρανζιστορ στη θεση του;

----------


## moutoulos

Για την συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή (<50V) το *TIP3055* είναι Οκ.

----------


## mantzas

Ευχαριστω πολυ.
Ειναι αυτο που αρχικα υπηρχε στο σχεδιο ε; αλλα ο κινεζος το στελνει με το d1047.

----------


## haf

> Απανταω στον εαυτο μου οτι πρεπει η r17 να γινει 68Ω. Το λεει στο φορουμ τους.
> Επισης να πω για οποιον ενδιαφερεται οτι στην πλακετα υπαρχει και 7824 με εξοδο για ανεμιστηρα, οποτε μπορουν να τροφοδοτηθουν απο κει και τα οργανα.
> Επισης τι ψυκτρα χρειαζεται το τρανζιστορ; Απο επεξεργαστη σταθερου με ανεμιστηρα κανει ή ειναι υπερβολη;



Φίλε μου Χρόνια Πολλά, Καλα Χριστούγεννα,

Συναρμολόγησα το κιτ και δούλευε κανονικά,με αυξομείωση των volt, έβαλα όμως μια αντίσταση σαν φορτίο για να κάνω δοκιμή και πιθανότατα κάτι έκαψα..πιθανότατα γιατί δεν είχα βάλει ψύκτρα ακόμη στο 1047?
Τώρα η έξοδος βγάζει συνεχώς 22 v ..
Ίσως η R17 που λες παραπάνω... Αλλά δεν μπορώ να την εντοπίσω αφού οι αντιστάσεις έχουν σκεπάσει τις επιγραφές.

Μπορείς να μου πεις ποια είναι να την αλλάξω?.

----------


## tasosmos

Οι αντιστασεις ειναι οκ. Σιγουρα το τρανζιστορ εξοδου εχει αρπαξει, ισως και κανενα ακομα τρανζιστορακι ή τελεστικος.
Ποτε δεν βαζεις φορτιο αν δεν εχεις ψυκτρα.

----------


## haf

Με ποιο τροπο μπορώ να καταλάβω αν το τρανζίστορ εχει χαλάσει? Τι μετράω?
Έβαλα και ψύκτρα με fan..

----------


## picdev

Το τρανζίστορ είναι 2 δίοδοι με κοινό τους τη σημείο ή βάση του.
Οπότε μετρα  στη δίοδο

----------


## betacord85

η αντισταση γιατι δεν ειναι 1kω? ξεκολλα τα  2 τρανσιστορ και μετρα τα...

----------


## finos

> Οριακά ναι. Αν και πάντα προτιμώ τοροειδή.
> 
> Τουλάχιστον *αυτόν*



πια είναι η διάφορα του τοροειδη απο τον "κλασικό "

----------


## betacord85

ανοιξε θεμα καινουριο μην χαλας το ποστ του φιλου...

----------


## moutoulos

Εντάξει μωρέ έχει ειπωθεί στο εδώ θέμα ...


Βαγγέλη
Προτιμώ toroid (τοροειδή) γιατί:

Έχουν μικρότερο όγκο ..."Χτυπάνε" καλύτερα στο μάτι (Οκ αστείο αυτό για πολλούς, αλλά για μένα μετράει)Λιγότερα/Μικρότερα δυνορεύματα Φουκώ (Foucault), που για Audio εφαρμογές ... επιβάλλεται. Ελαφρώς καλύτερη απόδοση ... 


Αρνητικό

Κόστος ... περίπου +20%.

----------


## haf

> η αντισταση γιατι δεν ειναι 1kω? ξεκολλα τα  2 τρανσιστορ και μετρα τα...



Την μέτρησα και μου φάνηκε καμμένη, δεν είχα 1Κ και έβαλα 1,5Κ  θα την αλλάξω πάλι.

----------


## haf

Ότι και να άλλαξα δεν λειτούργησε... αποφάσισα και πήρα άλλο ενα σετ.. πλήρης αποτυχία..αφού δεν μετράω ρεύμα στην έξοδο.
Δεν ξέρω τι εχω κανει λάθος..

Μπορεί καποιο μέλος να αναλάβει να το τσεκάρει.. πιο πολύ το εκανα απο την χαρά της κατασκευής αλλά προφανώς κατι εκανα λάθος πάλι.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

α) Ο μετασχηματιστής δεν είναι σωστός σε ότι αφορά την τάση του δευτερεύοντος. Η ανορθωμένη τάση δεν φτάνει ούτε για να δουλέψει σωστά το 7824 requlator. Χρειάζεται 220/24.
β) Η αντίσταση 1Κ δεν έχει ιδιαίτερο λόγο να καεί. Μετριέται εύκολα, αν βγει το ένα πόδι στον αέρα.
γ) Τα μεταλλικά σώματα του τρανζίστορ και του σταθεροποιητή 7824 δεν πρέπει να έρχονται σε επαφή μεταξύ τους, ούτε με το ψυγείο. Γνωρίζεις πώς μπαίνουν οι βίδες, οι μονωτήρες βίδας, οι μονωτήρες στα τρανζίστορ;
δ) Απάντηση σε προηγούμενο ρώτημα. Η R17 δεν καίγεται  γιατί είναι 33Ω, καίγεται γιατί χάλασε το U3, εφόσον φυσικά ότι δεν έγιναν λάθη στις κολλήσεις.

----------


## finos

εχω την ιδια πλακετα , το led που είναι στην μεση περιπου όταν αναβει τι συμβολίζει ?

----------


## MacGyver

Ότι ενεργοποιήθηκε ο περιοριστής ρεύματος (εφόσον είναι ίδιο με αυτό του #41).

----------


## finos

οκ ευχαριστω

----------


## haf

> α) Ο μετασχηματιστής δεν είναι σωστός σε ότι αφορά την τάση του δευτερεύοντος. Η ανορθωμένη τάση δεν φτάνει ούτε για να δουλέψει σωστά το 7824 requlator. Χρειάζεται 220/24.
> β) Η αντίσταση 1Κ δεν έχει ιδιαίτερο λόγο να καεί. Μετριέται εύκολα, αν βγει το ένα πόδι στον αέρα.
> γ) Τα μεταλλικά σώματα του τρανζίστορ και του σταθεροποιητή 7824 δεν πρέπει να έρχονται σε επαφή μεταξύ τους, ούτε με το ψυγείο. Γνωρίζεις πώς μπαίνουν οι βίδες, οι μονωτήρες βίδας, οι μονωτήρες στα τρανζίστορ;
> δ) Απάντηση σε προηγούμενο ρώτημα. Η R17 δεν καίγεται  γιατί είναι 33Ω, καίγεται γιατί χάλασε το U3, εφόσον φυσικά ότι δεν έγιναν λάθη στις κολλήσεις.



Ευχαριστώ,  θα ήθελα μια διευκρίνιση για το γ)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Insulate.gif HP1142ImageMain-300Wx300H.jpg47081.jpg
s-l300.jpgto220.jpg
Στο πρώτο σχήμα φαίνεται πώς μπαίνουν όλα τα υλικά.
Το 3 και 4 είναι ροδέλα και παξιμάδι στην περίπτωση που η βίδα δεν βιδώνει απευθείας στο μέταλλο.
Στην αριστερή περίπτωση τρανζίστορ δεν χρειάζεται το 2.

----------


## kioan

> Ευχαριστώ,  θα ήθελα μια διευκρίνιση για το γ)



Για να μην υπάρχει ηλεκτρική σύνδεση της ψύκτρας και της πλάτης του transistor, ο συνηθέστερος τρόπος στερέωσης είναι ο παρακάτω (όπως περιέγραψε ο MacGyver)

----------

